

World's most powerful telephoto prime lens on eBay - sordidarray
http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=180438980987&ru=http://shop.ebay.com:80/180438980987_W0QQ_fviZ1&_rdc=1

======
aarongough
That is pretty crazy. I honestly never would have thought that something like
that would have existed... Telescopes yes, this... no. Very cool!

